
Problem with most of the scholarships out there - indianstudent
I have seen people filling fake achievements and details in their Scholarship applications. These Scholarships are the ones that are selected purely based on Application details we fill in. With this vulnerability, right&#x2F;deserving candidates are often missed the opportunity.
======
kamathln
With my experience of Indian software industry and education system, this is
the single-most reason that resulted in deficiencies of Aadhar implementation.

~~~
indianstudent
Not quite relevant here.

